# San Luis Potsoi Kingsnake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's some pics of our new snake, he's a San Luis Potsoi Kingsnake (Mexican Mountain Kingsnake).


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking snake! Great color and pattern.
Does he have any hides?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Beautiful snake man how big is it?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

elduro said:


> Beautiful snake man how big is it?
> [snapback]1124219[/snapback]​


i have special powers n i owuld guess its 14"....ha its in his sig


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The mountain kings are awesome snakes, nice pick up!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous lil' ripper!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys







I had taken out his hides (half a coconut shell and this tube thing) to get some pics of him







. A lady was "looking for a good home for him" her son had grown tired of looking after him. They said they had him for 2.5yrs. For $25 CDN I got him, a 20gal tank, light, lid, a couple of new bags of substrate, lightbulbs, a couple of pinkies and decorations. Here's another pic ...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin snake


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

> i have special powers n i owuld guess its 14"....ha its in his sig


Opps missed the snake size on the sig....


----------

